# A critical question



## Pr_007 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question, a problem actually, I have a Infinity Kappa 680.9 CS component speaker system.

I have the midbass and the crossovers for both the sides but I don't have a working tweeter for one side.

Infinity does not sells tweets separately.

Would it be possible for me to get a pair of Hertz tweets and use them with the Infinity kappa midbass and crossovers. Will they work fine.

The Infinity's are 2 ohms.

Please answer this as this is critical.

Mods please move this to the appropriate thread if necessary.


----------

